# FET and implanting embies



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

HI

We have done one FET after our embies were all frozen due to mild OHSS and it was BFN.

I'm just wondering for the next one.  When do frozen embies implant.  Obviously with normal fresh IVF they say 7-10days past EC I think but with FET there is no egg collection on that cycle.  I've looked at the visual embryo site but I can't work out when it would be.

Can anyone advise how many days after FET implantation could take place.

Thanks

Y x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I've replied to your same post on the Member to Member board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,61881.0.html

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Yogi (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks couldn't decide where was best to post.  Posted on there then thought here may be best.


----------

